# da den Russen sitzen zu haben



## gvergara

Hola:

Me gustaría saber cómo Uds. traducirían esta oración, por favor. Contexto: Un muchacho habla sobre un compañero nuevo, el cual ocupa el único asiento desocupado, que anteriormente era ocupado por Kallenbach.

_... und vermutlich war ich nicht der Einzige, der den Eindruck hatte: dass aus Sicht von Frau Pechstein keine gute Idee war, statt Kallenbach da den Russen *sitzen zu haben*._
*Aus "Tschick" von Wolfgang Herrndorf*

¿_... da den Russen sitzen zu haben= ... tener sentado al ruso sentado ahí_? Gracias de antemano.

Gonzalo


----------



## elroy

gvergara said:


> _ tener sentado al ruso sentado ahí_


----------



## Alemanita

Tal cual: tener al ruso sentado ahí; no era buena idea que el ruso estuviera sentado en ese lugar en vez de K.


----------



## wmario

Yo lo entiendo en sentido figurativo, por lo que la traducción tendría que ser una un poco más libre: ...no había sido buena idea admitir/contratar al ruso (para reemplazar a ...)


----------



## Alemanita

wmario said:


> Yo lo entiendo en sentido figurativo, por lo que la traducción tendría que ser una un poco más libre: ...no había sido buena idea admitir/contratar al ruso (para reemplazar a ...)


El contexto es el libro Tschick, donde un chico de 14 años, Maik, cuenta cómo llega al colegio un chico ruso, al que después todos llaman Tschick porque no pueden pronunciar su apellido. Y este se sienta en el lugar, el banco, donde antes había estado sentado K. (Me pareció muy divertido que en Austria al pucho le digan Tschick).


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> _tener sentado al ruso sentado ahí_


Elroy, como hablante nativo de español te aseguro que la traducción que yo propuse es gramaticalmente correcta. Tu corrección es otra alternativa, pero no realmente mejor que la mía. Gracias igualmente, al igual que a todos los otros forenses.


----------



## elroy

No dije que no fuera gramaticalmente correcta, pero no es una traducción adecuada de la frase alemana. (Por cierto, estoy perfectamente consciente de que el español es tu lengua materna y que lo dominas. )


----------



## gvergara

elroy said:


> No dije que no fuera gramaticalmente correcta, pero no es una traducción adecuada de la frase alemana. (Por cierto, estoy perfectamente consciente de que el español es tu lengua materna y que lo dominas. )


elroy, lo que pasa es que ambas versiones son similares, por lo tanto no es consistente encontrar una adecuada y la otra no. A mi parecer es en cierto modo como afirmar que la oración _*Te* voy a extrañar_ es más adecuada que _Voy a extrañar*te*_.


----------



## elroy

Entonces, ¿"tener sentado al ruso sentado ahí" significa lo mismo que "tener al ruso sentado ahí"? Yo habría dicho que

_tener sentado al ruso sentado ahí = den dort sitzenden Russen sitzen zu haben
tener al ruso sentado ahí = den Russen dort sitzen zu haben_

¿No es así?


----------



## Alemanita

Pienso que gvergara hasta ahora no se ha dado cuenta de que en su OP se le deslizó un doble 'sentado' y que ahora está discutiendo sobre:
tener sentado al ruso ahí vs. tener al ruso sentado ahí.
Sería bueno discutir este tema en el foro Solo español, para tener más opiniones.
Yo personalmente me inclinaría por 'tener sentado ahí al ruso '.
Saludos


----------



## elroy

Alemanita said:


> Pienso que gvergara hasta ahora no se ha dado cuenta de que en su OP se le deslizó un doble 'sentado'


  Das würde tatsächlich einiges erklären! Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass der Satz mit zwei Mal _sentado_ akzeptabel sein könnte, aber da er ja der Muttersprachler ist...

Was die Unterscheidung "tener sentado al ruso ahí" vs. "tener al ruso sentado ahí" anbelangt, so glaube ich, dass beides die gleiche Bedeutung hat.


----------



## gvergara

Alemanita said:


> Pienso que gvergara hasta ahora no se ha dado cuenta de que en su OP se le deslizó un doble 'sentado' y que ahora está discutiendo sobre:
> tener sentado al ruso ahí vs. tener al ruso sentado ahí.
> Sería bueno discutir este tema en el foro Solo español, para tener más opiniones.
> Yo personalmente me inclinaría por 'tener sentado ahí al ruso '.
> Saludos


Alemanita, gracias por la aclaración, efectivamente hay un error que yo había pasado por alto. A pesar de ser hablante nativo, no se está libre de estos desafortunados deslices.


----------

